
The Bin Laden Tapes (audio) - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b065sx7b
======
DanBC
BBC Radio Four has a great set of audio documentary that they've released as
podcasts under the title "Seriously".

This one is about the approx 1,500 audio cassette tapes found in the Bin Laden
compound in 2002, and what was on them.

> In early 2002, following the fall of the Taliban, Osama Bin Laden's
> abandoned compound in the Afghan city of Kandahar was ransacked.

> Among the finds was a collection of more than 1500 audio cassettes featuring
> sermons, speeches, songs and candid recordings of Arab-Afghan fighters,
> recorded between the 1960s up until the 9/11 attacks.

But there are many documentaries and many of them are going to be of interest
to HN.

The art of starcraft:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06r4gpd](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06r4gpd)

Hippy Internet - the whole earth catalogue:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06rx8jc](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06rx8jc)

(The Whole Earth Catalogue was _amazing_. I really miss that level of
curation.)

The main page for the Seriously collection is here:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/8gfBTh59WxRB9Q2bd7s...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/8gfBTh59WxRB9Q2bd7sbW/the-
archive)

